# the OS giken RB 30 kit



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

i have just received the parst for the os giken Rb30 kit bit still waiting on my stage 6 race head by AEBS california, but is it advisable to run a big twin in parralel or a single big T78 turbo on this, i run a motec M 800 pro ECU with complete logging sensor array with EGT (x2), IAT (x2), Knock (x2), MAP (x2), wide band O2 (x2), launch, traction and air shifter control
The head that i am currently waiting for has extensive cooling mods that will enable me to tune up to abou 450 BHP/l. but i am currently aiming for 900-950 HP and a big shot nitorus to help me to 1100HP.. here are some of my new goodies that i plan on setting up, as there is a nissan pulsar that keeps on ginving me shivers down my spine:

MoTeC M800 ECU and complete logging sensor array with EGT (x2), IAT (x2), Knock (x2), MAP (x2), wide band O2 (x2), launch, traction and air shifter control
MoTeC Advanced Dash/Logger system
MoTeC CDI/8 channel ignition spark amplifier
MoTeC uprated high intensity ferrite coil packs (x6)
MoTeC complete sensor array and logging of over 50 parameters (shock travel, G's, all fluid temps and pressures in engine, gearbox, diffs, etc)

RB 30 engine by OS GIKEN
Modified to the fullest race head with custom intake and exhaust manifolds by AEBS
OS GIKEN 6spd sequential gearbox
OS GIKEN quad plate clutch

Ill keep you guys informed if i have pondered over the turbo question with my tuner, but if you guys would help me out it would be great.

i have cloked with my GReddy hellcal gears at about 900-950 hp about 9.76, but in the last race my head stud bolts blew and the head acually put a dent in my hood, is was a complete failure, i am still trying to beat a nissan pulsar, that car is just develish, running about 900 HP on his car the carr clocks about 9.5 on a HKS kansai gear set with no syncros. raced im 3 times, still no luck, but for once and for all i want to be the top racer and im going big this time, so please advise on the turbo question


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL u have to beat 9.5 seconds down the 1/4? Thats one quick pulsar.
What T78 is it? Trust? Turbonetics? Do u know how much it flows?
My weapon of choice would be either a Trust T88-38gk or a HKS T51R SPL (BB).
I think u may also need to lose a little weight from your car also?!?!?



All the best!


----------

